# Please Help - New Here - Need to Find Homes for MY Babies :(



## zehyah (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone. If someone could help me please - you don't know how much I would appreciate it.
I have two birds - one pigeon I found in the park when he was very young - on Aug 13 I'll have him 2 years and a beautiful white dove (pink beak and feet) we found in October.
I don't know much about birds but since both were pretty injured - I did a decent job of rehab because, they are very healthy now and seem happy.
I am crying as I write this because I must find them a new home and I'm terrified for what could happen - especially Root the pigeon.
I am currently fighting to keep my rent controlled apartment and my landlord has given me notice to get rid of the birds - I also have two dogs that he has been kind enough to "overlook" since its a no pet buidling - but I trained my dogs to be quiet so the neighbors are fine with them.
I have these two do basically whatever they want - Root sleeps on my pillow by my face each night for the last two years (this is killing me here) --- I rescued them without ignorantly realizing they would be imprinted - I have contacted the refuge and rehab in my area and they said Root would not be able to survive or be rehabbed and doves dont do well in nature - that I should find a home for them - so here I am. 
I will become homeless (I mean it - and I have a very serious illness) before I will give these birds to just anyone - I am so terrified for my Root - he's a little nutcase but I adore him - he is ALWAYS pecking and takes showers by walking right in with me - a strange little guy - the dove is really afraid of people and is super afraid of dogs (I trained mine not to attack them but he's still terrified) actually Root is so fearless with the dogs that very often when I'm out, I'll come home to two dogs sleeping on the couch with Root sleeping on one of their backs and the dove on some higher surface nearby --- PLEASE - I would pay for their food sending you money every month - I need to find loving forever homes - PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP!! I live in Hudson County, New Jersey 
Thanks !!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm going to PM a link to your thread to some other folks in New Jersey and see what we can do.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry you have to rehome your beloved birds. Please locate Gretchen in the NJ listings here and give her a call: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeon Talk

I'm so sorry that you have to give up your dear pets, and that is what brought you to our forum.  I wish there was another way out for you and them, as I certainly understand your dilemna and desperation.

How much time is your landlord giving you to find them a home? Hopefully there is a resolution forthcoming but it may take a little time or maybe not.


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

*In case you still need help*

Hi, Zehyah

It's so horrible to give up someone in your family, and i'm sorry this has happened. 

Terry's idea is good - ask Gretchen. If she doesn't have room, i can find someone else who will take your birdies.

Pidgey, thanks for telling me about this.

I'm sorry about the landlord problem. They sure do want people out of rent controlled apartments. My wife and i have had the same problem in New York State about pigeons. If you need a lawyer, please get in touch with me, and i'll ask ours, who works in NY, if she knows somebody in NJ who could help.

But your landlord isn't as bad as many. So if he's in a hurry about the pigeons, maybe you can convince him to let you have another few weeks. Maybe he would listen to the fact that pigeons are as safe as other birds? Safer, because no bird flu is likely, no west Nile ever?

You can reach me at [email protected]

Al Streit

Pigeon People - Pigeon advocacy, protection, activism, and education. 
NYC Pigeon Rescue Central - Pigeon rescue and rehabilitation.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PijnPeople
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC
http://NYCPRC.org
http://PigeonPeople.org: soon


----------



## zehyah (Aug 13, 2004)

*Thanks to Everyone*

I deeply appreciate all your input - I will not be letting them go til I find someone loving and kind and ABLE no matter how long it takes and I have told my landlord that - this is heartbreaking for me - the pigeon sleeps near my face every night !! Now what will he do?? Thanks again for all your help I will follow your leads.

Again, thank you all for your kind words.

Sharon


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry you have to find another home, it's such a hard thing to do  I hope you found them a great home. I'm in California or I would be happy to take them. I just wanted to see how this came out, hopefully for the best


----------



## bearsmom1234 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Root update?*

Hi-
I recently joined this site because I had a beautiful pigeon in my yard & wanted to help him. I was all set to catch him (box trap, food, large dog cage, etc) but he's moved on. 
I am a stay at home (working on becoming a mom...HA-HA!!!) retired vet tech. I was considering a parrot or another type of indoor bird, but since finding this site I would love to adopt a pigeon. I was second guessing my decision because I didn't want to keep a bird from being able to fly outdoors. Your 'Root' however seems like the perfect solution. I have quite the "zoo" here & the fact that he doesn't fear dogs is great. 
Please let me know if he is still available.
I look forward to hearing from you.
Wendy
Pompton Lakes, NJ (Northern)


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

*E-mail Zehyah directly*

Wendy

My post didn't go through (crazy the way this site works), so here goes again.

Since she may have given them to Gretchen - it was a while ago - it may be best if you click her name on one of the posts and from there, e-mail her.

Al


----------



## bearsmom1234 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Thanks.*

Thanks Al...will do!!!
Wendy


----------

